# Congrats



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2 newbies hit the Daily Top 10 !!!























Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great to have some new members there























Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Look out Doug....they are after you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Uh, oh!

Competition! Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Uh, oh!
> 
> Competition! Yikes!
> 
> ...


I don't think you have anything to worry about. I'll probably never get close to your posts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, oh!
> ...


Don't under estimate yourself. They add up fast.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 2 newbies hit the Daily Top 10 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> 2 newbies hit the Daily Top 10 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congrats!









I was trying to see if I could get another blue block. What do I have to do to get it?









The second blue block showed up and I don't even know why.









Linda


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job, y'all.

Keep those posts comin!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

gone campin said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > 2 newbies hit the Daily Top 10 !!!Â
> ...


It means that you are one step closer in receiving the key to the excutive washroom









At 25 posts your receive a square thingy

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

That's how that got there... 
Well I'll be..........









Thanks,
Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> It means that you are one step closer in receiving the key to the excutive washroom


Yeah, and I must say it's getting a little crowded in here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > It means that you are one step closer in receiving the key to the excutive washroom
> ...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

You don't have to make room tonight. I gotta go to the store to get my groceries for the weekend and finish my packing cause I'm

*Gone Campin*


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

gone campin said:


> You don't have to make room tonight. I gotta go to the store to get my groceries for the weekend and finish my packing cause I'm
> 
> *Gone Campin*
> [snapback]88925[/snapback]​


Thanks for the "Congrats" - but Gone Camping is going to beat me to camping - I wont be going until next weekend.

sunny


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to make room tonight. I gotta go to the store to get my groceries for the weekend and finish my packing cause I'm
> ...


mjatalley, 
I'll be very envious of you next weekend because I know once I go I'm going to want to keep going. I don't know about you, but I can't wait to sleep in my new bed, sit at my new table







, sit on my new sofa







and take a shower in my own bathroom








This weekend someone will probably have to pry my poor white knuckles off of the steering wheel by the time I get the trailer to the campground








Have a great weekend!
Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget to take some pictures and post a complete run down of your trip, along with all the "Opps" things that occured.

My first trip out I was really pulling hard on the awning and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't come down. Luckly it was at the PNW Rally and Y-Guy walks over, flips the little latch at the top...presto, down came the awning. Dooh!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't forget to take some pictures and post a complete run down of your trip, along with all the "Opps" things that occured.
> 
> My first trip out I was really pulling hard on the awning and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't come down. Luckly it was at the PNW Rally and Y-Guy walks over, flips the little latch at the top...presto, down came the awning. Dooh!!
> 
> ...


Blame it on the beer









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to take some pictures and post a complete run down of your trip, along with all the "Opps" things that occured.
> ...


I wish that was the problem. More like blame it on the fact Y-Guy gave me sooo much information (this is a good thing) that my little brain couldn't hold it all and some escaped.


----------

